# Piranhas decided to eat fake plants... plastic...



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

the piranhas in my tank decided to eat a fake leaf from a plant in my tank. im not sure of wuts its made out of but its the fake ones that feel sort of "papery-plastic" if u kno wut i mean. they seem to be fine other then the littlest one magically developed a white spot on the right side of his head. is there anything i should prepare for?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Can cause problems with blockage of the digestive trac. In most cases the fish passes them out through the anus.


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

happens all the time.. they'll be fine.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah, it should be alright. Mine does it all the time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

My piranhas do that all the time to the fake plants. I don't think they swallow it but I removed the plants in case it may cause issues. I think they just like to nip at things and this happens with my real plants too. They take a bite at the real plant, but do not bite it out.


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

just wait for them to sh*t out a nice poop.....they will be fine buddy


----------

